# Boeing Model Train Show, Kent, WA!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Heads up, the *"Boeing Model Train Show"* is this Saturday, November 10th, at Kent Commons, in Kent, Washington State! Always a good show!!!- 

$7 USD entry, 15 & Under free.


----------

